# Epische Gildennamen gesucht!



## SkyRula (10. September 2010)

Hi, Ich und meine Gilde, suchen jetzt schon seit 2 Monaten einen passenden Gildennamen, nach zahlreicher überlegung hatten wir schon vieles und uns auf mehrere Prioritäten geeinigt: Deutsch, Episch, evtl finster (muss aber nicht), aussagekräftig, einladent.
Wir hatten schon sowas wie "Der Kelch der Libelle" nach einer abstimmung wollten die meisten diesen namen aber nicht, wir wollen sowas ähnliches wie "Schicksalswende" so heist eine Gilde auf unserem Server. Weil die Gildenumbenennung nur einmalig ist müssen wir 100% sicher sein, bin daher froh wenn sich viele Melden würden =). 
Viele werden jetzt denken, ach so arme leute nicht einmal Kreativ können die sein. xD. Naja wir sind schon kreativ nur wir wollen uns nicht vertuhn wir wollen "Den" namen haben =). Also wenn jemand "Den" Vorschlag hat bitte posten =). Wenn er seine Idee natürlich auch freigeben möchte, ist ja immer so eine sache mit den Ideen xD.

Wir wollen unseren Gildennamen nicht posten weil wir keine lust auf ingame Flame haben, wie es schon so manche anderen getan haben.... Falls es wen interessiert dann Postet oder schreibt mir irgendwie eure Email. Dann sag ich euch bescheid wie unsere Gilde heist. 
PS: Wir haben auch eine HP. 

Naja wollte nicht ablenken, die namen haben Priorität. Bitte helft uns, danke! =)


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

_MM...Gilden Namen habe einige im Kopf

....

-Shadow Proclamation oder auf deutsch __Schattenproklamation
-Der rat von Gallifrey
-The Medussa Cascade
-The Time Lords
-Torchwood



Sind aber alle sehr Doktor Who massig also nicht jedem Geschmack_


----------



## SkyRula (10. September 2010)

Danke,
Aber wir wollen nichts Englisches, nur Deutsche Namen oder Latein, aber danke für deine Vorschläge=)


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

Dan macht man sie einfach ins Deutsche :/ so schwer is es nich...aber mein Fav wahre Der rat von Gallifrey


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2010)

Was soll daran toll sein?


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

mmh??


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2010)

Der Name ist total lame ^^


----------



## SkyRula (10. September 2010)

Ist zwar sehr unsachlich ausgedrückt aber ich muss ihm/ihr recht geben xD


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

_Ihr habt keinen Geschmack :/_


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2010)

Ich würde einzeilig Namen nehmen wie z.B. "Bruderschaft" ansonsten kann man auch noch was dranhauen falls gewünscht.


----------

